# I’m back !!!!



## Ffagirl223 (Mar 19, 2021)

It has been forever since I’ve been on here but im back!!!! And the cattle are living life and Im getting my new show goats for the 2022-2023 show season in summer , I guess that’s also something I have now been showing goats for 2 and a half years


----------

